# NYU summer 2008



## notalent (May 29, 2008)

Hi all. I will be starting at NYU this summer, and the requirement is to take either "Sight and Sound: FILM" or "Sight and Sound: STUDIO TV." For fall, I will have to take the one I didnt take, accompanied by either "Tech Theory & Practice for film or for studio" ... Could you guys recommend me which one I should take for Summer and for Fall. Im just motivated to learn a maximum. Thank you very much for the help


----------



## linsper23 (May 30, 2008)

Summer courses go faster but are harder to catch up on if you miss anything. Fall courses go much slower taking their time learning the subject and gives more assignments in general. Pick your preference.

Personally, I am more interested in film so I would do studio TV in the summer since it's much shorter and to get it over with. It's really your decision. What do you like more?


----------



## notalent (Jun 2, 2008)

> Originally posted by linsper23:
> Summer courses go faster but are harder to catch up on if you miss anything. Fall courses go much slower taking their time learning the subject and gives more assignments in general. Pick your preference.
> 
> Personally, I am more interested in film so I would do studio TV in the summer since it's much shorter and to get it over with. It's really your decision. What do you like more?



I like both, but I do prefer film better. I want to give both the same importance tho..but i guess ill go for studio in summer and film in fall. thanks for replying


----------

